# Хондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела



## Dymas92 (9 Апр 2016)

Здраствуйте, занимаюсь в спортзале примерно 7 месяцев сильно не перегружаюсь! Примерно месяц назад случайно поднял вес намного больше обычного! На следующий день появилась боль которая проявляется только при наклонных и то если доставать до пола(тянущая). Проставлял уколы не помогло, делал рентген не чего! Отправили на мрт - в результате хондроз! Результаты прикрепляю! Что это? Как лечить? Можно ли заниматься?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Апр 2016)

Если судить по протоколу МРТ, то поясничный отдел позвоночника позвоночник почти идеальный.
Подробно опишите имеющиеся сейчас жалобы. Что за уколы "проставляли"? Какой врач осматривал и назначал лечение?


----------



## Dymas92 (10 Апр 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Если судить по протоколу МРТ, то поясничный отдел позвоночника позвоночник почти идеальный.
> Подробно опишите имеющиеся сейчас жалобы. Что за уколы "проставляли"? Какой врач осматривал и назначал лечение?


У меня боли когда когда наклоняюсь ниже положение 90 градусов когда начинаю тянуться к полу, боль не локальная а по всей пояснице и тянет. Когда начинаю работать например сидя на корточках напрягаются сгибатели разгибатели пояснице и зажимают поясницу или когда пробегусь! Назначили из уколов комбилимен и кетонал(терапевт назначил) и потом невролог назначил целебрекс сказал если не помогут ехать делать мрт


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Апр 2016)

Местно гели или крема с НПВС. Массаж. ЛФК.


----------



## Dymas92 (11 Апр 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Местно гели или крема с НПВС. Массаж. ЛФК.


А заниматься в спортзале при этом можно? Если не дорвать осевую нагрузку?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Апр 2016)

Лёжа можете жать и 150!


----------



## Dymas92 (11 Апр 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Лёжа можете жать и 150!


И последний вопрос а диффузное выбухивание дисков как у меня написано в мрт, он после массажа на место уйдет? Или так и будет теперь?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Апр 2016)

Выбухание (выпячивание) МПД до 2 мм является нормой.


----------

